# Forgeworld sneak peek model



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Afternoon all,

Just got the newsflash from FW with the sneak peek at one of the 2013 releases, the first part of the jigsaw.

Impressed by how it looks (much like a boarding marine) I decided to recreate the model using madskillz on paint, to show what I think the full model will look like.

The bottom right of the leg is the actual mini, and the rest of the mini is what it's actually going to look like. I think you'll agree, it's one of the best releases so far:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

lol. the leg positioning doesnt certainly looks..dynamic...not at all


----------



## Shag (Jul 12, 2009)

we'll just call it a possessed...


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Judging by the loin plate it looks like some kind of Techmarine.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

I like its head,body and arms but the legs look crap.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

The legs look a bit..... iffy?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

That the actual mini's left leg BTW.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Magpie_Oz said:


> The actual mini is the left leg.


Which left....?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Tawa said:


> Which left....?


The can be only one


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Judas Masias said:


> Judging by the loin plate it looks like some kind of Techmarine.


I agree, it reminds me of Valthex, or something like that, the Astral Claw Master of the Forge.



Magpie_Oz said:


> The can be only one


Let from the viewers point of view, or the left side from the... model's point of view?


----------

